# New Left Heart Cath Codes



## christymat24 (Mar 18, 2011)

We use to bill following code for left heart cath with left ventriculography (diagnostic) with stent placement in a coronary artery.  Medicare is denying my code 93458--59-26 for misuse of modifiers.  would I not still put the modifier 59 on the LHC code?

92980-(rc)(lc)(ld)
93510
93543
93545
93555-26-59
93556-26-59


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have NOT been putting the -59 on anymore as there are no CCI edits for these code pairs being billed together. 

I haven't had any denials so far.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## christymat24 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------

